# Dakota Sleepers



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any Dakota Sleeper shells? I am curious as how to they would stack.


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

The stack up just fine and look awesome. I have 2 dozen. they also fit 4 to a slot in an avery 6 lot bag.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks. I was thinking of getting a dozen or two since I am limited to room in my garage and pickup and was worried that they wouldn't stack great.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Ordered a dozen from Rogers and got them in the mail yesterday. They stack awsome and look great, I ordered another 2 dozen already.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

SDOutdoorsman said:


> Ordered a dozen in the mail from Rogers and got them yesterday. They stack awsome and look great, I ordered another 2 dozen already.


Could you post a picture of them stacked and a picture of them in the field?


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Tonight I''ll get a picture of them stacked up for you. Not sure if I will be using them in the field anytime soon, will mostly likely be hunting snow geese the remainder of the season.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I think they are way too dark myself. Maybe they change the paint this year but last years were esentially black and white sleeper shells.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I noticed they were a tad dark, I don't think that would really hurt anything though, I don't really hunt disked or ripped or chisel plowed field. I'm hoping there are as durable as their fullbodies.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of one dozen staked up. The stack measuers just under 2 feet tall. I think alot of guys, myself included, prefer a darker decoy (these dont seem very dark me actually). Cant say anything about the durablity because I just got them, but I think they look great.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the picture. I think I will be getting a dozen or two.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

The above must be the painted sleepers. The full flocked ones are much darker


----------

